# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Linee Guida Relazione Revisori

## chiara

Vi informo che sul sito www.corteconti.it sono disponibili i questionari, modulati per province, comuni con più di 5.000 abitanti e comuni con meno di 5.000 abitanti, relativi alla relazione al bilancio di previsione 2007 cosiì come previsto dai commi 166 e seguenti dell'articolo 1 della legge 266/2005 (finanziaria 2006). Ogni singola sezione regionale di controllo della corte dei conti stabililirà i tempi per l'inoltro della relazione.
Sui relativi contenuti, ci possiamo confrontare, dal momento che è un aspetto che interessa sia i revisori ma anche gli operatori degli enti locali, dato che sulla base di queste relazioni potrebbero scaturire dei controlli da parte dei giudici contabili

----------


## francesco

Io ho letto attentamente le linee guida. Vi suggerisco di fare particolare attenzione alle domande sul patto di stabilità (ovviamente per comuni con popolazione superiore a 5000 abitanti e per le province), a quelle sulle partecipate (in particolare per le holding per le quali occorre fare riferimento ai bilanci consolidati) e alle domande sul personale.
Se lo ritenete opportuno apriamo anche un confronto sui contenuti

----------

